# 1915 West Virginia Coke + more



## Screwtop (Apr 3, 2019)

I bought a 1915 coke from Huntington West Virginia today. It is a local bottle for me. I am not sure of its rarity, or pricing.

I also found some 50's cokes. Yeah, y'all are rolling your eyes, I see you. (no, I actually can't) I found these on my VA metal detecting trip. I just like 50's cokes. They are still a good part of Americana.

1959 Charlottesville VA (my birthplace)

1953 Silver Springs MD 

The others are just some I threw in.

1943 Washington PA 

Columbus OH straight side

Lexington KY straight side


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2019)

Porters Coke book calls the 1915 Huntington S+ for Scarce Plus. So that's probably a tougher one. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice bottles you acquired! I've seen Huntington's and Washington's in the woods broken before so I knew of their existence. Owens-Illinois also had a plant in Huntington, WV.


----------

